# Pecan trees in Oregon?



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

OK,,, I probably know the answer to this one. 

But I love Pecans....and live in NW Oregon. Summers are pretty warm but up here in the hills, we do get snow off and on during the winter.

So... would Pecan trees grow here? Or are their any varities that are hardy enough, that they might surive?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Stark Bros thinks so. http://www.starkbros.com/access?action=product&productID=0642&collection=0


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for the link...I will take a look at it.

Though, buying the trees isn't the issue but wither they would survive in my area?

Has anyone grown Pecan trees in NW Oregon?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HAHA...I just planted one of thoes from Starks in November !!! Im hoping we can grow them here !!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know Mary. 

Think I will have to order two this spring and see how they do. Just will have to figure out where I can put them.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello from Oregon,
It is so exciting to see others from Oregon as well. To answer your tree question, I know that in my area we have tons of trees like that. Walnut, etc, so I am sure you can also grow the Pecans. Good luck, and good to see another Oregonian.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Pecans state down to zone 5 which is the zone we are in. (Eastern Oregon) I think they would do fine where you are at also. A welcome goes out to another Oregonian.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Pecans require another tree for good pollination. Oftentimes to have the best crop, the trees need to be somewhat matched with their pollination times. It is one important thing that the nurseries dont talk a lot about. So, a tree growing and even growing well will not necessarily bear a good(great) crop of nuts.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Another Oregonian here...howdy neighbors !!!!

I'm also wanting a few Pecan trees....we have a couple of walnut trees but they don't produce much, I think the oaks are the issue there.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Hi all! Seems like there are a number of Oregon folks here....
Valent, thanks for the advice. VBG
I had planned to plant at least two pecan trees...maybe three if I have enough space. Also want to plant a couple of butter or heartnuts.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Burnt Ridge nursery in Washington markets two varieties that can grow in the northwest. Here's their link.
http://www.burntridgenursery.com/nutTrees/index_product.asp?dept=59&parent= 
You should get both so they can cross pollunate each other.
Michael


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for that Link Michael. Sure would cut the shipping cost down.

Have you bought from them before?


----------

